# Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?



## Niza (16. Oktober 2008)

*Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Welche Gehäuselüfterfarben (leuchtend) beforzugt Ihr???

und Vielleicht zu welcher Gehäusefarbe??

Ich persönlich beforzuge Blaue.
ich habe bei mir 2 blau leuchtende 120mm Lüfter und ein blau leuchtenden 80mm Lüfter drin. Sieht spitze aus zum Blau Lackierten Gehäuse. Bild im Thread Eure Gehäuse Teil III.

Es gibt folgende Farben : 
Rot
Grün 
Blau 
Bund 

vielleicht kennt ihr noch mehr Farben. 

Würde mich mal Interessieren ob es auch GELBE oder andere Farben gibt.

Und wenn, nur wenn ihr es wissen solltet, wo???

Grüße Niza


----------



## exa (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

ich stehe auch auf blau und orange... xigmatek lüfter sind nicht ganz orange beleuchtet... die haben oragenes lüfterblatt und weiße leds... is eben billiger herzustellen


----------



## riedochs (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Ich bevorzuge ohne Beleuchtung.


----------



## AMDSempron (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Moin

Also ich hab eigentlich meist blaue im Einsatz.

Wenn du gelb beleuchtete haben willst, die kannst du auch selber basteln, entweder kaufst du dir einen Lüfter mit Beleuchtung und baust da die LEDs aus und neue ein und lötest die neuen an die alten Kontakte an oder kaufst dir welche mit durchlischtigen Flügeln und baust da selber LEDs ein.
Ist was Arbeit, aber lohnt sich.


----------



## Shibi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Da die Qualitativ besten und auch leisesten Lüfter ohne LEDs sind bevorzuge ich unbeleuchtete. Würde es z.B. Noiseblocker mit LEDs geben würde ich Blaue nehmen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## exa (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

wie wärs mit selbst leds anlöten??? einfach 4 löcher bohren und leds reinsetzen... fertig

mach ich wahrscheinlich auch mit meinen noiseblockern...


----------



## HeX (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

hatte ich früher mal mit meinem silber glänzenden cpu lütfer gemacht... der sah geil aus^^

nun habe ich weise 120er drinn die blau beleuhcted werden... finde es langsam langweilig nur passt blau zu meiner lüftersteuerung, grakalüfter und cpu lüfter... die lassen sich nicht ohne weiteres ändern, im neuem pc werd es aber grün leuchten


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*



Niza schrieb:


> Welche Gehäuselüfterfarben (leuchtend) beforzugt Ihr???
> 
> Es gibt folgende Farben :
> Rot
> ...


 

Was ist denn Bund  ?  Gibts nun auch schon Tranfarben KK´s ?

Also ich steh voll auf Rot oder Grün ! UV ist auch lustig aber nur mit einer Wasserkühlung !

Die weißen Lüfter haben aber auch was , also die mit den weißen Led´s !


Mfg Micha


----------



## dot (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Wenn es schon farbig sein soll, dann wuerde ich Weiss bevorzugen.


----------



## Niza (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Also mit bund meinte ich Ein Kühler mit vier Verschiedenen LED's
in unterschiedliche Farben.

Das basteln von Lüftern mit andersfarbigen LED's ist einfach eine geniale IDEE.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*



Niza schrieb:


> Also mit bund meinte ich Ein Kühler mit vier Verschiedenen LED's
> in unterschiedliche Farben.
> 
> Das basteln von Lüftern mit andersfarbigen LED's ist einfach eine geniale IDEE.


 

Was du mit bunt meinst ist mir schon klar 

Fands nur ein wenig lustig da du es mit d schreibst !  Ist nicht böse gemeint 


Mfg Micha


----------



## bobby (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

bei mir alles blau        (rot is was für frauen und schwulis)


----------



## StonstA (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

ich bevorzuge auch blau sieht einfach besser aus


----------



## Amigo (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Ich hab grün drin 

Könnte ruhig ein paar mehr Farben geben... Gelb wie angesprochen, ein schönes Lila wär cool.
Sollte mal so ne Art Regenbogen Serie von einem der renommierten Herstellern geben.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Hab Blaue!!!


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Grün ist mein Fav.


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Ich bevorzuge, wie exa auch, die Kombination Blau/Orange! Tendiere aber immer mehr zu Schwarz/Orange!


----------



## bundymania (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

blau ist soweit ok, aber sieht man zu oft -> für mich langweilig. Daher wechsle ich öfters die Farben, derzeit habe ich Lüfter mit weißen Leds (Aerocool) und in nem anderen PC die orangen Xigmatek verbaut.

Lüfter mit gelben Leds gibts von Sunbeam

goldener LED Lüfter Fan 80x80x25mm mit gelben Leds bei eBay.de: Lüfter Kühler (endet 31.10.08 22:06:26 MEZ)

..nach der 12cm Variante kannste selber Ausschau halten


----------



## Niza (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

cooler Lüfter sieht klasse aus hat was für sich!


----------



## GIROL-GTX (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*

Ich hab 3 blaue und 2 weiße drinn, sieht zwar super geil aus (besonders der weiße von enermax ... mit der leuchtenden aufschrift) ... aber jeder 2te oder 3te hat blaue ... ich find das einfach viel zu "normal" sag ich jetzt mal, aber was bestimmt geil aussehen würde is grün ... oder rot: ABER nur unter der vorraussetzung das sie NICHT mit andersfarbigen lüftern gemixxt werden ... Ich hasse einfach dieses bunte


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Ich hab früher mal meinen PC beleuchtet, hab dafür blaues Licht benutzt, jedoch wurde das zu langweilig und war für mich ziemlich sinnlos, deswegen habe ich die Lampen wieder ausgebaut.

Eine Idee wäre auch noch RGB LEDs zu verwenden, da kann man je nach Stimmung die Farbe anpassen. Mit etwas mehr Aufwand sogar per Software steuerbar, aber das ist schon relativ viel Aufwand für ein paar LEDs.


----------



## _Snaker_ (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

warum gibts eigentlich keine schwarz leuchtenden lüfter? ^^

bei mir ist alles dezent blau, nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Definiere "schwarz leuchtend" mal genauer. 



> Eine Idee wäre auch noch RGB LEDs zu verwenden, da kann man je nach Stimmung die Farbe anpassen. Mit etwas mehr Aufwand sogar per Software steuerbar, aber das ist schon relativ viel Aufwand für ein paar LEDs.



Ich kann am Dell XPS Laptop die LED Beleuchtung in nahezu jeder Farbe (~20 Farben möglich) einstellen, die ich will und das für jedes Element einzeln. Deckel links, Deckel rechts, Seite links, Seite rechts, vorne links, vorne rechts und Touchpad. Da hat man echt freie Auswahl wie man ihn beleuchten will. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## utacat (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe beforzugt ihr?*



bobby schrieb:


> bei mir alles blau        (rot is was für frauen und schwulis)



Aber hallo!

Ich bin eine Frau und ich liebe Blau.

Habe mir letztes Jahr Lexa blau zugelegt.

Hatte bis zur Umrüstung noch einen grünen Bodenlüfter (zuviel Staub angesaugt).Passte gut zu Boardleuchte.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Grün und Blau, das schafft wirklich nur eine Frau. 

Ich finde soetwas wie "Frauenfarben" und "Männerfarben" gibt es nicht. Genauso wie ich die Fragen nach der Lieblingsfarbe blöd finde. Es kommt immer auf die Umstände an. Manchmal ist Blau ganz schön und manchmal passt es einfach nicht rein. Genauso ist es mit allen anderen Farben.


----------



## utacat (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Grün und Balu, das schafft wirklich nur eine Frau.
> 
> Ich finde soetwas wie "Frauenfarben" und "Männerfarben" gibt es nicht. Genauso wie ich die Fragen nach der Lieblingsfarbe blöd finde. Es kommt immer auf die Umstände an. Manchmal ist Blau ganz schön und manchmal passt es einfach nicht rein. Genauso ist es mit allen anderen Farben.



Da hast du recht, war nur wegen der Leuchte auf dem Board. Wie gesagt , Grünling enfernt,  hatte damals keinen anderen Lüfter zur Hand. Jetzt nur noch blau. Jeder hat so seine Lieblingsfarben.


----------



## freakywilli3 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Hatte meinen PC mal blau beleuchtet hab aber alles rausgeschmissen wurde mir zu langweilig und zu viel kabelsalat nu sind nur noch die front led´s und die zahlman lüfisteuerung blau beleuchtet. 

Fals ich nochmal beleuchten würde dan evtl mit grün, weis oder orange.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Von weiss würde ich dir abraten, das habe ich auch mal versucht, aber nur weiss sieht langweillig aus.



> Jeder hat so seine Lieblingsfarben.



Ich nicht. 
Ich finde es kommt immer auf das Gesamtbild an. Ein grüner PC kann zum Beispiel schrecklich aussehen oder sehr gut, je nachdem wie man das Grün einsetzt.
Ich würde nie behaupten, dass ich eine Farbe mehr mag als andere. Farben sind unterschiedlich aber nicht "schöner" oder "weniger schön" als andere.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## maGic (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

ich bevorzugt "grüne" LED

Grün wie Absinth


----------



## Fransen (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Here the same.

Grüne Led's und KLK's sind meine favouriten, dicht gefolgt von weiß.


----------



## GF pAnk (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Meiner ist Grün. Vorher hatte ich auch Grün + Schwarzlicht, da war mein Innenraum noch Chrom farben und sämtliche Kabel und Lüfet UV aktiv Grün, war eine sehr interesante Mischung.
Aber wie schon viele erwähnt haben, es wird mit der Zeit langweilig.
Naja der nächste wird Rot.


----------



## madine (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Ich hab blaue LEDs, aber grün und rot sind auch toll. 
Vor allem bei schwarzen Gehäusen.


----------



## Timsalabim (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Ich habe 3 blau leuchtende Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse.


----------



## doceddy (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Weiß sehen einfach am besten aus. Für mein Wunsch-Modding-Projekt ( dauert noch ) werde ich aber rote oder gelbe verwenden.


----------



## GIROL-GTX (29. November 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Alles außer Bunt ist gut


----------



## Firefighter45 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Also ich hatte bist jetzt immer irgendwie alles in Blau, ob Gehäuse Lüfter, Externe Festplatte, Maus usw.
Aber ein GEILES grün würde mein Interesse wecken .


----------



## END OF STORY (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Ich bevorzuge ebenfalls Blau. Hab 4 blaue Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse und 4 blaue Kaltlichtdioden von caseking.


----------



## END OF STORY (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Caseking.de » Modding » Kaltlicht Kathoden » Kaltlicht Kathode 4in1-Set blau - 30cm


----------



## Shibi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Was hat dieser Post mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## El-Hanfo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Ich bevorzuge auch ganz klar blau. 
Hab zur Zeit nur den Standard-Sharkoon Rebel 9 Frontlüfter als blau leuchtenden drin. 

MfG


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Ich bin für ein schönes grün in Kombination mit schwarz.
Hab zwar nur schwarze (unbeleuchtete) Lüfter im Case aber mit grünen KKt´s ausgeleuchtet.


MFG


----------



## Amlug_celebren (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Grün finde ich hat etwas, ist so anders, hab hier noch 2 grüne KLKs rumliegen,
werde die demnächst mal zu meinem blauen dazubauen, hab ein Antec Twelve Hundred, da ist alles blau, aber vielleicht rüste ich mal auf grün oder auf orange um.
Orange ist mein Favorit, nachdem mein letztes Case schon Grün war.
Habe auch noch GElbe KLKs hier, aber nur die kleinen 10cm...
Rot finde ich sehr aggressiv, gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut!!!

Blau hat jeder, das ist langweilig,
Rot und Grün ist selten aber auch noch zu finden,
Orange, Geld und Weiß, das hat was!!!


----------



## Shibi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Leuchtende Gehäuselüfter. Welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?*

Weiss hab ich. 
Blau haben zwar viele, aber ich finde es trotzdem schön. 

Rot gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Das ist einfach keine Farbe für einen PC...

mfg, Shibi


----------

